
Show HN: I Made a Product to Help Indiemakers Connect and Share with Each Others - MaxGad
Hello everyone!<p>Today I would like to introduce you my new service that completely meets my needs (at least, but maybe yours too ? Let me know :)<p>My problem<p>For the explanation, I have been running a blog about video game development for some time now. However, I&#x27;m all alone on this side project and I don&#x27;t know anyone who does the same thing in my close circle. Faced with certain challenges and doubts, I sometimes feel on my own. I would like to be able to share my experiences with someone who does the same thing as me (not necessarily an entire community, just a person because to my opinion it makes exchanges and discussions more easy).<p>My solution<p>That&#x27;s why I decided to create an MVP of the service with a friend. After some work on it, it is ready ! It is called startner.me<p>Its use is very simple: you enter your first name and email address, your area of interest (for the moment it is possible to select &quot;SaaS Development&quot;, &quot;Infopreneurship&quot; and &quot;Entrepreneurship in general&quot;). Then all you have to do is describe the project you are working on or planning to launch.<p>Once registered, we &quot;match&quot; people&#x27;s profiles according to their interests and assign them a &quot;Startner&quot; with whom they can talk about their project.<p>Why startner? Because it is the combination of &quot;start&quot; from &quot;startup&quot;, and &quot;partner&quot; :)<p>Feel free to check it out at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startner.me" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startner.me</a> and tell me what you think :)<p>Thank you for your try and feedbacks !
======
alzazar
Good idea! I'll try it out and send you my feedback. cheers

~~~
MaxGad
Thank you ! Let me know what you like or dislike :)

